

Ask HN: Would you use this service? - RiderOfGiraffes

How many times have you received an email that started:<p><pre><code>  &#62; Following recent correspondence, ...
</code></pre>
Sometimes it's true, but mostly it's a lie.<p>If someone started a database of reports of companies that lied in this fashion, would you be interested?  After all, information that a company tells lies like this is a suggestion that they will lie about other things as well.<p>What safeguards would you want to see?  How would you gather the data?  How would you make it available?  How would you charge for it?<p>I don't have time, possibly it's not worth anything, but I'd really like to see this sort of blatant lying exposed.
======
swgw
How about a tool that's broader than just emails: something that puts the BBB
out of business.

------
FreeRadical
I think there are bigger worries than emails that start as above. For example,
are passwords encrypted, are contact details being passed to marketing
agencies etc

------
alilja
Only if it can be used to add a layer to spam filters that cut this sort of
message.

